# Washing machine - broken, no/yes?



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

This question may strike out as silly, but been wondering about this few days. 

So, I've put my washing machine for sale in the Internet. Last Wednesday, buyer came. He checked the washing machine and refused to buy it, because the drum of the washing machine was "loose" in some way, and mentioned something about belts in the system of the washer. My washing machine is however a direct drive. Even though I don't know anything about washing machines, I know that direct drive replaces use of belt or gearbox-driven system in pretty much anything.

Is the drum of the washing machine supposed to move back-forth-back-forth when not in motion and drum is pushed with slight pressure? Sort of like wobbling jellyfish? I've asked this from few friends of mine and all say it is supposed to do that.. so I was wondering, was it only a second-thought outright lie/misconception from the buyer, or was he on something? Been wondering about this, because it pretty much determines should I sell it or not. I don't want to sell broken machine and have to refund. The machine works perfectly OK, however.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure your's works, because a previous one I had felt like that. I thought this might be a nice link though, to let you see on the inside:

Discuss-o-Mat Thread: Everyone meet Horsey->LG


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ours seems to do that, so I would say it is supposed to do that, although it might depend on the make or other factors.


----------



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmm, thanks. I guess I could give it a try and just sell it outright for the next buyer, and not use the money in a week or two in case that buyer finds problem and wants refund.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

The drum floats on springs so the machine doesn't walk around or vibrate the house too much during spin, so yes it is supposed to move a bit. It should have a little resistance when you try to move it due to the springs, but you can still push it with your finger - if it moves _too_ easy then the springs might need checking.

I only know this because my dad has fixed a lot of our washing machines. -.-


----------

